# Park FT-4



## Champy (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking for one of these Park fork alignment tools.

Thanks


----------



## Furlough (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm aware that this post is almost a year old... Do you still want one of these?  I've got a rather rare Park Tool manufactured Schwinn approved one (#74-669) for sale.  Let me know if you're interested.

Update:  SOLD


----------



## Furlough (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2018)

One of these and the frame/fork arm from Park make a great pair for fixing steel forks the correct way. Good tool to have.


----------



## Champy (Oct 27, 2018)

found one.


----------



## Furlough (Oct 27, 2018)

SOLD  Thanks!


----------



## buickmike (Jan 6, 2019)

Found the last piece to the set
I wanted one / appointed in red Thanks scottc MC. Furlough etc.


----------

